# Working with Testors Inkjet Decals



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been working over the last couple months on my undecorated PCC trolley. The paint is in pretty good shape so I started on the decals. 

I was able to get the decals onto the model without too much trouble, although it took several tries to get it right. After they were on and had dried for a few days I put a light coat of gloss clear acrylic to protect the whole thing. All but one of the decals shriveled up and fell off ... what a pain. Recovery from this disaster hasn't been easy and the paint isn't quite as perfect as it was prior to this happening.


What is the recommended material to put over the decals so they are protected and don't fall off? The base paint is the Model Master Acryl (it is what the local hobby shop had a reasonable selection of colors) and the clear coat is the same.

Tom


----------



## jnovosel (Dec 29, 2009)

Tom, 

I used Testor decals on two models, followed the directions to a tee (including buying their spray coat) and I had poor luck with them also. They did not hold color very well either. Maybe I am doing something wrong too?


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Probably the only thing you're doing wrong is using the Testors paper. Who knows how long it's been on the shelf.

I recommend buying it straight from the manufacturer.
Ralph

http://papilio.com/index.html


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used the Testors decal system quite a bit, and whenever I've had problems I figured it was because I put the clearcoat on too soon or too thick. Maybe it has something to do with how thick a coat of the waterproofing spray is put on after printing? Also I think the glue layer is not very thick because I've found that if you leave them in the water too long they don't stick as well. Something that helps a lot for putting them on is to put one (and only one) drop of dishwater soap in with the water.

Keith


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom.... Sorry to hear you're having such a hard time. Wish I had an answer for you. 

When I started "playing" around with decals about 10 years ago, no matter what I did, the ink jet method just never did work. That's when I "found" the ALPS printer and was able to do just what I wanted. We're still using a much improved model of the ALPS and are able to produce water and weather proof decals.

The printers are no longer produced, but ALPS has given us about 4 years before they won't service the new 5500 machines. We've even been concerned about repair because of the recent earthquakes and resulting damage in Japan.

Yes, they are/were expensive but the only solution at this time. Even the decal makers are becoming fewer and fewer. We would hope a replacement technology comes along.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ihave seen this craft cutting machine advertised on TV. It looks like a printer. I wondered what the smallest letters it will cut? Could you use them as a stencil with a Air Brush. 

JJ


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There's the Cricut machine, which uses pre-programmed cartridges. You can buy 3rd-party software for it that allows it to cut True-Type fonts and custom artwork on it. Allison has one, and it can cut stencils out of thin metal or vinyl with ease. I haven't bought the 3rd-party software yet, but it's on "the list" to play with. There's also the YuDu, which is a personal, reusable screen printing system. I've only seen it, not played with it. I don't know if the screen is fine enough to do really small letters. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Is there someone like GScale Graphics that will print a sheet or two of decals in color for a reasonable price? I have been looking at what G Scale can do but I really would like these in color.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Tom,

I have not as yet bought from him, but I have been talking to Stan Cedarleaf about my order. I hope to have all the details worked out this week. Give him call, great guy 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/St...calsx.html


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

doesn't seem to matter what I do I cannot get the link to work, go up a couple of posts and it's there. 

Ray


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom - Just drop me an e-mail with what you need, and we can fix you up. Color list is on the web site, but can special order if you need something else.


----------

